# Jura Region France



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I noticed while staying a Domain Lac Chalain that the road to the site bends around and comes to a stop at the lake side where several M\H were parking for night stops free outside the site. Directions are as follows...

Motorway A39

Exit n°8 Lons-le-Saunier,
direction Moirans / St-Claude
follow "Lac de Vouglans"

Pic in Pussers Pix where you can see some cars parked is where it is.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

why not add it to the wild camping database ?


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

As we speak I am doing it.

p.s. I have done it. I did wonder whether it would be a good idea to have one more box in the database for additional comments as I have some.
 Sorry I cocked up. Just sorted database out I hope and ignore above comment pse


----------

